# Damn these kids can party



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice pics, makes me almost wish I could go back & do it all over again...in this college, tho!

http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/slide...?set_albumName=


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Just like the pics from my house!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Doesn't look like that big of a party, to be honest...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Doesn't look like that big of a party, to be honest...


agreed. this is not a proper toga party.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Doesn't look like that big of a party, to be honest...


It looks pretty lame to me as well, but maybe to some it looks kickin'.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Makes me feel even better about moving to a college town next month....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Makes me feel even better about moving to a college town next month....


When your as old as you are, some tight assed lil tenny bopper looks mighty tasty. Just remember to check ids


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Makes me feel even better about moving to a college town next month....


When your as old as you are, some tight assed lil tenny bopper looks mighty tasty. Just remember to check ids








[/quote]

good point... but I still have 1 more year of my 20's left


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL.. Im lucky to still have almost 3 years left









30's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Makes me feel even better about moving to a college town next month....


Is your girl going with you?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

FIJI... We have one of those here. From the pics that party actually looks like it sucks







.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Makes me feel even better about moving to a college town next month....


Is your girl going with you?
[/quote]

Unfortunately no...

We are going to try and keep it together tho...

I don't need to actually "hook up" with any college girls per say, but can certainly appreciate the scenery tho


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

the hoes are nasty looking...not too hate or anything...but i dont like the asian women...my ex was viet...she suked balls...if it was litarely...id be happier.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jack Herer said:


> the hoes are nasty looking...not too hate or anything...but i dont like the asian women...my ex was viet...she suked balls...if it was litarely...id be happier.


if your a true pimp, u dont discriminate when it comes to the poon. You are just an p00n poser









The asian girl in the middle of this pic... Come on now man...

http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/FKS2k5/PICT0084

A true poon pimp never closes poon opertunity.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Um, guys, for those of you that didn't notice, (i.e all of you) there are over 2,000 pics of all different parties and events, not just that one toga party....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats a tiny toga party... Ours was waaaay bigger than that (then again we are the largest Sorority on campus with 53 active members). Even if there are like a ton of parties on there, it seems to be the same people over and over again. However, those Phi Gamma Delta guys are pretty hot...


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Thats a tiny toga party... Ours was waaaay bigger than that (then again we are the largest Sorority on campus with 53 active members). Even if there are like a ton of parties on there, it seems to be the same people over and over again. However, those Phi Gamma Delta guys are pretty hot...


ah the days o college, the smallest sorority my frat ever had parties with had 100+ girls, our bar room held 500 people, 13 kegs every saturday, id like to thank them for the all the heartburn i have now. fiji at my school was also equally weak.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

...the guys are hot...yeah...i think u need to go outside more...

and i do agree that gurls got some major tities on her..but u gotta look at the pussys in general...the hot too not ratio is no good..we got arab gurl with fuked up nose...and fat asian gurls...and skinny pasty white gurls...but dont get me wrong exo...id fuk them all...cuz if i were there id be too smashed to tell the difference.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

whatever, still looks like some damn good times, especially compared to where i went to school. mine was really good academically, but not much partying - and nothing but ugly, dirty, hippie, earth chicks. then again, you gotta decide if you wanna party for 4 years and make crap $$ the rest oof your life, or study hard & make the bling later, or come to some kind of balance

So everyone who's saying they had/have awesome college parties compared to this, post some pics/links, yo! For all those swamped at work, let us live out some good times thru y'all...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> LOL.. Im lucky to still have almost 3 years left :laugh:
> 
> 30's


Still got 7 years left.

I'll see if I can get pics of a small gathering we had at my old house on campus. I didn't even go to the school, nor remember the night. But something like 13 kegs, 30+ bottles, 600 something jello shots, 20+ gallons of hairy buff. All from about 4 people living in the house. We had help from the 4 people next door, so I guess 8 people throwing one party. A few live bands, we got signatures about the party so the cops couldn't close it down for any noise violations.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> whatever, still looks like some damn good times, especially compared to where i went to school. mine was really good academically, but not much partying - and nothing but ugly, dirty, hippie, earth chicks. then again, you gotta decide if you wanna party for 4 years and make crap $$ the rest oof your life, or study hard & make the bling later, or come to some kind of balance
> 
> So everyone who's saying they had/have awesome college parties compared to this, post some pics/links, yo! For all those swamped at work, let us live out some good times thru y'all...


I don't know I went to University of Wisconsin (Go Bucky-kick Auburns ass in the bowl) and they were voted the #1 party school this year and they are ranked really high academically. In fact, stem cell research was developed there, so I think you can have both.

Where did you go?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

seharebo said:


> whatever, still looks like some damn good times, especially compared to where i went to school. mine was really good academically, but not much partying - and nothing but ugly, dirty, hippie, earth chicks. then again, you gotta decide if you wanna party for 4 years and make crap $$ the rest oof your life, or study hard & make the bling later, or come to some kind of balance
> 
> So everyone who's saying they had/have awesome college parties compared to this, post some pics/links, yo! For all those swamped at work, let us live out some good times thru y'all...


I don't know I went to University of Wisconsin (Go Bucky-kick Auburns ass in the bowl) and they were voted the #1 party school this year and they are ranked really high academically. In fact, stem cell research was developed there, so I think you can have both.

Where did you go?
[/quote]

i go to UW too. The school has the biggest party reputation and a long list of academic discoveries to go along with stem cell research. scrap, for proof just google Madison Halloween and you will see the good times in madison.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok , Out of all those Fat , Buttaface , Girls only one of them is good .


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Paul said:


> whatever, still looks like some damn good times, especially compared to where i went to school. mine was really good academically, but not much partying - and nothing but ugly, dirty, hippie, earth chicks. then again, you gotta decide if you wanna party for 4 years and make crap $$ the rest oof your life, or study hard & make the bling later, or come to some kind of balance
> 
> So everyone who's saying they had/have awesome college parties compared to this, post some pics/links, yo! For all those swamped at work, let us live out some good times thru y'all...


I don't know I went to University of Wisconsin (Go Bucky-kick Auburns ass in the bowl) and they were voted the #1 party school this year and they are ranked really high academically. In fact, stem cell research was developed there, so I think you can have both.

Where did you go?
[/quote]

i go to UW too. The school has the biggest party reputation and a long list of academic discoveries to go along with stem cell research. scrap, for proof just google Madison Halloween and you will see the good times in madison.
[/quote]

Niiiice, shoulda done something like that. I went to Fordham U in da Bronx...I hear the social life is a lot better now, tho, figures...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ok , Out of all those Fat , Buttaface , Girls only one of them is good .


Word, what was I thinking, none of these chicks are cute, right?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Are some of those the same hoes in the photo or different , cuz they look alot different , or did you just take out the fat and ugly ones ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Are some of those the same hoes in the photo or different , cuz they look alot different , or did you just take out the fat and ugly ones ?


Not sure, but like I said, there are over 2,000 pics on that site, did anyone even look at any of the pics besides just the toga party ones? There are a lot of good times it seems, lots of different events, lots of fun things. I'm stuck at work, so it's easy for me to look at it, I'm letting it scroll while I wait for f'n excel to find and replace things...makes the time go by quicker...


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

you spent 4 years of college right outside manhattan and couldnt find a party to rival that?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

View attachment 86972

^^









Harley, how old are you? Women my age are far and few with kickin bodies like that! 
Maybe in my younger days I would be pickier.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> Nice pics, makes me almost wish I could go back & do it all over again...in this college, tho!
> 
> http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/slide...?set_albumName=


looks like a lame toga party with about 20 people. i've been to baby showers that partied harder than that


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

YEAH ID HIT THAT BLONDE TOO...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

P-22 said:


> > Nice pics, makes me almost wish I could go back & do it all over again...in this college, tho!
> >
> > http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/slide...?set_albumName=
> 
> ...


JESUS, does anyone anywhere read the thread anymore before posting?? There are like 50 different parties to see besides the Toga one....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't have pics of our parties







we're not allowed to post pics with cups in them anymore anywhere because our director of greek life is a freaking super sleuth and we don't want to loose our charter.... and ALL of my pics have freaking cups in them, or bottles, or paper bags....

Once we get our new house next year with its amazing awesome party basement i'll try to get some 'clean' pics. That'll be next July tho. lol.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 86974








x pi


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

who would say no to any of these girls?
View attachment 86978


and check out this costume, freekin quail girl
View attachment 86980


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> > Nice pics, makes me almost wish I could go back & do it all over again...in this college, tho!
> >
> > http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/slide...?set_albumName=
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hopefully these pics will put this debate to rest. If anyone dare to declare that these don't look like good times, then I give up on you.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

clearly you need to apply to grad school where ever that place is and join that house.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

P-22 said:


> clearly you need to apply to grad school where ever that place is and join that house.


WHOA...That's the greatest idea...I...have...ever...heard...


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> clearly you need to apply to grad school where ever that place is and join that house.


WHOA...That's the greatest idea...I...have...ever...heard...
[/quote]

always room for a masters degree and another and another...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> JESUS, does anyone anywhere read the thread anymore before posting?? There are like 50 different parties to see besides the Toga one....


JESUS, you act like i want to read posts in a thread about a school located in the asshole of california. you act like it matters that i didn't see the other pictures









usc, ucla, ucsb, ucsc and ucb...those are californian colleges that know how to party. if you think those are good party pictures, then you haven't seen pictures of ucsb on halloween, ucla on black sunday, or any good party for that matter :/ sorry. hell, even ucsd parties are wilder than riverside. i don't know ANYONE that goes to riverside to party.

but then again, it doesn't really matter as long as people are having fun.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

P-22 said:


> > Nice pics, makes me almost wish I could go back & do it all over again...in this college, tho!
> >
> > http://www.riversidefiji.com/gallery/slide...?set_albumName=
> 
> ...


 i actauly partied in New Paltz back in 94,95 and 96 a few times other than puking ounce heading out of town towards kingston though i dont remember much of it. Good times!!









image 29 from the toga party was nice


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> JESUS, does anyone anywhere read the thread anymore before posting?? There are like 50 different parties to see besides the Toga one....


JESUS, you act like i want to read posts in a thread about a school located in the asshole of california. you act like it matters that i didn't see the other pictures









usc, ucla, ucsb, ucsc and ucb...those are californian colleges that know how to party. if you think those are good party pictures, then you haven't seen pictures of ucsb on halloween, ucla on black sunday, or any good party for that matter :/ sorry. hell, even ucsd parties are wilder than riverside. i don't know ANYONE that goes to riverside to party.

but then again, it doesn't really matter as long as people are having fun.
[/quote]

It's just annoying that there were 20 replies about the toga party sucking, and I keep saying look at the rest...didn't mean to take it all out on you, my bad..

This one seems pretty tame http://orgs.sa.ucsb.edu/ddd/TriDeltashavingfun.htm


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> JESUS, does anyone anywhere read the thread anymore before posting?? There are like 50 different parties to see besides the Toga one....


JESUS, you act like i want to read posts in a thread about a school located in the asshole of california. you act like it matters that i didn't see the other pictures









usc, ucla, ucsb, ucsc and ucb...those are californian colleges that know how to party. if you think those are good party pictures, then you haven't seen pictures of ucsb on halloween, ucla on black sunday, or any good party for that matter :/ sorry. hell, even ucsd parties are wilder than riverside. i don't know ANYONE that goes to riverside to party.

but then again, it doesn't really matter as long as people are having fun.
[/quote]

It's just annoying that there were 20 replies about the toga party sucking, and I keep saying look at the rest...didn't mean to take it all out on you, my bad..post some pics, holmes, stuck at work
[/quote]

kids a spaz i wouldnt sweat it!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> This one seems pretty tame http://orgs.sa.ucsb.edu/ddd/TriDeltashavingfun.htm


awww. tri delts. my friend becky is a tri delt at cornell







they're usually nice girls.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME TOGA PARTY

ive seen birthday parties more hardcore than that LOL


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> This one seems pretty tame http://orgs.sa.ucsb.edu/ddd/TriDeltashavingfun.htm


awww. tri delts. my friend becky is a tri delt at cornell







they're usually nice girls.
[/quote]

I went out with a tri-delt while at UF. The most selfcentered bitch I had ever dated. I will say tho, ive never seen a group of better looking females in my life. Phstat can verify the quality poon of UF tri-delts


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

UF? tri delts at my school were good looking also


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> This one seems pretty tame http://orgs.sa.ucsb.edu/ddd/TriDeltashavingfun.htm


awww. tri delts. my friend becky is a tri delt at cornell







they're usually nice girls.
[/quote]

I went out with a tri-delt while at UF. The most selfcentered bitch I had ever dated. I will say tho, ive never seen a group of better looking females in my life. Phstat can verify the quality poon of UF tri-delts








[/quote]

like i said: usually. every sorority has its fair share of bitches. however, sometimes the title of slut or bitch seems to tag along with certain letters (there is one in particular I can think of but won't name)


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

she means SDT


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

P-22 said:


> she means SDT


nah. I meant a different group.... and it only has two letters.... i've said too much.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> she means SDT


nah. I meant a different group.... and it only has two letters.... i've said too much.
[/quote]

http://media.putfile.com/crocs


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

XOs are always the hottest, and the Tri Delts are ugly as sin. At least at the 3 different schools I have met them. Then again, fraternities/sororities have different types of people at every school.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

UF = University of Florida

go gators

Tridelts were some of the hottest ladies up there. Nice little jewish girls


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME TOGA PARTY
> 
> ive seen birthday parties more hardcore than that LOL


Another shining example of someone incapable of completing the task at hand


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap500 - do you know any of these people personally in the pictures you're looking at ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Scrap500 - do you know any of these people personally in the pictures you're looking at ?


I will when I attend next semester there for my Masters


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Scrap500 - do you know any of these people personally in the pictures you're looking at ?


I will when I attend next semester there for my Masters








[/quote]

So I take it the answer is "no" ?

Glad to hear that - because that's one lame ass toga party !!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Scrap500 - do you know any of these people personally in the pictures you're looking at ?


I will when I attend next semester there for my Masters








[/quote]

So I take it the answer is "no" ?

Glad to hear that - because that's one lame ass toga party !!
[/quote]

Yes, it is...how about the rest of the parties?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

we had some great parties at my frat, it was amazing. we peaked at my junior year, we were the party frat for bloom. it was nuts how many heads we would have in there.

as for the pics, i think the girls look yummy. lets face it, most fit young ladies are yummy!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what kind of toga party takes place mainly in the garage and parts of the living room?

I've had wilder toga parties at my barracks, where there was parties in almost every room and every room had some japanese girl/brazilian girl/white/black/hispanic girl in it.....only thing was we had to check them off base by midnight, so we started the party at noon................


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL - I give up on all of you who can't read and can't realize there is so much more going on. This country's going down the sh*tter fast


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> LOL - I give up on all of you who can't read and can't realize there is so much more going on. This country's going down the sh*tter fast


That toga party sucks.










Grafitti - The first picture shows whats going on, the second picture shows what it actually is like. We pass out hi-liters at the door, and the dance floor is full of black lights - people go around writing sh*t on each other, and its hilarious to read your shirt in the morning.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> LOL - I give up on all of you who can't read and can't realize there is so much more going on. This country's going down the sh*tter fast


That toga party sucks.










Grafitti - The first picture shows whats going on, the second picture shows what it actually is like. We pass out hi-liters at the door, and the dance floor is full of black lights - people go around writing sh*t on each other, and its hilarious to read your shirt in the morning.
[/quote]

LOL...fine, good party you got, and fine, the toga one sux, but did you take the time to look at the other 50 parties going on in that site?

What is it with people on here & not being able to comprehend the task at hand? Check out some of the other 2,000 pics, not just the toga party ones...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> LOL - I give up on all of you who can't read and can't realize there is so much more going on. This country's going down the sh*tter fast


That toga party sucks.










Grafitti - The first picture shows whats going on, the second picture shows what it actually is like. We pass out hi-liters at the door, and the dance floor is full of black lights - people go around writing sh*t on each other, and its hilarious to read your shirt in the morning.
[/quote]

LOL...fine, good party you got, and fine, the toga one sux, but did you take the time to look at the other 50 parties going on in that site?

What is it with people on here & not being able to comprehend the task at hand? Check out some of the other 2,000 pics, not just the toga party ones...
[/quote]

You're really hell bent on sticking up for some people who you've never even met









"Oh no, you guys are all dumb, these kids DO know how to party !!! Just look at all these great pics !!"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> LOL - I give up on all of you who can't read and can't realize there is so much more going on. This country's going down the sh*tter fast


That toga party sucks.










Grafitti - The first picture shows whats going on, the second picture shows what it actually is like. We pass out hi-liters at the door, and the dance floor is full of black lights - people go around writing sh*t on each other, and its hilarious to read your shirt in the morning.
[/quote]

LOL...fine, good party you got, and fine, the toga one sux, but did you take the time to look at the other 50 parties going on in that site?

What is it with people on here & not being able to comprehend the task at hand? Check out some of the other 2,000 pics, not just the toga party ones...
[/quote]

You're really hell bent on sticking up for some people who you've never even met :laugh:

"Oh no, you guys are all dumb, these kids DO know how to party !!! Just look at all these great pics !!"








[/quote]

Noooo, I'm hell bent on finding out why people pass judgement on something after only viewing it for two seconds, and are uncapable of realizing there's a lot more to see, and don't read any other posts to find out what else has been said. They click on the link, look at 4 pics out of 2k, and say "that toga party sucks, those kids can't party." Is that how most people here handle most things? I know this isn't a quiz or an important task or anything like that, but it's just pretty amusing how little attention is paid to things. I'm interested in human behavior...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> I know this isn't a quiz or an important task or anything like that, but it's just pretty amusing how little attention is paid to things. I'm interested in human behavior...


Human Behavior 101
Instructed by Professor Phan

When people drink alcohol, they get drunk
When people get drunk, they get stupid
When they get stupid, they tend to do stupid things....ie have wild lame toga parties

When people see pictures of a lame ass toga party, the think "Boring"
When people think "boring", they pass judgement and dont bother looking more indepth
When people dont bother looking more indepth, you get defensive
When you get defensive, you get angry
When you get angry, it gives you the urge to have a drink
When you get the urge to drink, please refer to lesson point 1.

And for my final period of instruction.
College parties are different from college to college. Some throw better ones than the above pictures, some throw shittier ones than the above picture. You may be defending what looks like a kickass college party, but for those who have been to some, that one in the aforementioned picture sucks!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Human Behavior 101
> Instructed by Professor Phan
> 
> When people drink alcohol, they get drunk
> ...


I think it goes more like this: Most people here seem to always have done something better, been somewhere better, owned something better, sold something better, or pretend to have had/done all of these better things. So as soon as they hear something is great, their first reaction is to say "no way, can't be better than mine!" And so they go in, all huffing and puffing, take a look for three seconds at what they see is something sucky, and get all happy, knowing they are safe and they are on top of the world, and post that all is well with me, because that sucked. That, coupled with how the world gets more impatient everyday.

I'm not putting anyone down, and not getting defensive or angry, for I don't even know these people. Just stating why I think this has been happening.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

the reality is most people who have attended college have been to parties that make those look dumb, even beyond the one toga party, sure a girl here and there is cute in the pictures, doesnt make the party cool (sororities split party costs with fraternities and usually force their member to attend for at least a couple of hours, their presence means nothing)...

i think you need to let this thread die and come to terms with the fact that most people have in actuality been to "bigger and better", becuase you have not does not mean they are not common.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

P-22 said:


> the reality is most people who have attended college have been to parties that make those look dumb, even beyond the one toga party, sure a girl here and there is cute in the pictures, doesnt make the party cool (sororities split party costs with fraternities and usually force their member to attend for at least a couple of hours, their presence means nothing)...
> 
> i think you need to let this thread die and come to terms with the fact that most people have in actuality been to "bigger and better", becuase you have not does not mean they are not common.


Dude, you just don't get what I'm saying. I'm not debating whether or not there are better and bigger parties or not, and whether or not these parties sucked.

What I'm saying is that 95% of people didn't bother to look at any of the 2k pics, nor to read the other posts, I find that human behavior peculiar. Proof of that is no one saying "all those parties suck" - all the replies are "that toga party sucked". So obviously, no one looked at the rest; just the few toga ones.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The horse is dead, dude... let it go


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> The horse is dead, dude... let it go


Confucious say: You people listen, but you do not hear.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You're right, what was I thinking ???

Don't let it it go; by all means, let's carry on scolding everyone who commented for not looking past the first few pictures...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> You're right, what was I thinking ???
> 
> Don't let it it go; by all means, let's carry on scolding everyone who commented for not looking past the first few pictures...


that's how you take it, but once again, that's not what i'm saying. it's like we're speaking two different languages


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> You're right, what was I thinking ???
> 
> Don't let it it go; by all means, let's carry on scolding everyone who commented for not looking past the first few pictures...


that's how you take it, but once again, that's not what i'm saying. it's like we're speaking two different languages
[/quote]

just....shhh..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Flip said:


> You're right, what was I thinking ???
> 
> Don't let it it go; by all means, let's carry on scolding everyone who commented for not looking past the first few pictures...


that's how you take it, but once again, that's not what i'm saying. it's like we're speaking two different languages
[/quote]

just....shhh..
[/quote]

just....
View attachment 87168
View attachment 87169


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> You're right, what was I thinking ???
> 
> Don't let it it go; by all means, let's carry on scolding everyone who commented for not looking past the first few pictures...


that's how you take it, but once again, that's not what i'm saying. it's like we're speaking two different languages
[/quote]

just....shhh..
[/quote]

just....
View attachment 87168
View attachment 87169

[/quote]

i dont go down like that my friend.

...who is this kid anyway? so angry.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

really what does it say about someone who is scrolling through 2 thousand pictures of people they dont know? voyuer comes to mind, the reason people didnt look through all the pictures is not some kind of social commentary about passing judgement on short order (you yourself said that most people only commented on the toga party, hence they only commented upon what they saw), it is normal disassociation/lack of interest in something that does not involve them (not to mention lame for 50th time). you should:
-consider why youre obsessed with a group of people you dont know and seem to envy
-drop this altogether


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> The horse is dead, dude... let it go


Confucious say: You people listen, but you do not hear.








[/quote]

Confucious also said "Silence is golden"

You'll see more bigger parties and possibly better parties during your lifetime and you TOO will claim that it was the sh*t even though others think different.

Now shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh or I'll have to shhhhhhhhhh you and we'll get into a big shhhhhhhhhhhhhh-ing fight and we'll kick the shhhhhhhhhh out of each other....so shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL...I looked while waiting for excel to run things at work, makes the time go by a hell of a lot quicker...much more hardcore things out there I'd rather voyeur if that was my goal.

Whatever, if everyone is gonna keep posting about one party sucking, then I'm gonna keep posting about how people don't have an ability to realize what's going on, which in turn seems to compel you guys to keep posting about how the pics do suck and it should be let go, which in turn compels me to reply that you don't understand a thing either.

Notice the irony?

So either sshhhh yourself, or sshhhh them instead, if you really feel the need to keep posting as well...yer keeping it alive as muh as anyone else with your posts.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> LOL...I looked while waiting for excel to run things at work, makes the time go by a hell of a lot quicker...much more hardcore things out there I'd rather voyeur if that was my goal.
> 
> Whatever, if everyone is gonna keep posting about one party sucking, then I'm gonna keep posting about how people don't have an ability to realize what's going on, which in turn seems to compel you guys to keep posting about how the pics do suck and it should be let go, which in turn compels me to reply that you don't understand a thing either.
> 
> ...


Oh shhhhhhhhh! What are you shhhhhhhhhh-talking aboot?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oh shhhhhhhhh! What are you shhhhhhhhhh-talking aboot?:laugh:


Lol...you just can't give up on having the last word, can ya?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Oh shhhhhhhhh! What are you shhhhhhhhhh-talking aboot?:laugh:


Lol...you just can't give up on having the last word, can ya?








[/quote]

Nope!
I have to win, I cant stand losing.....I think its the Marine Corps fault for embedding such standards into my small cranial!

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now or I'll shhhhhhhhhh you to death!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Nope!
> I have to win, I cant stand losing.....I think its the Marine Corps fault for embedding such standards into my small cranial!
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now or I'll shhhhhhhhhh you to death!


Ahhahaha, I knew it. We're one of a kind, PM


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Nope!
> I have to win, I cant stand losing.....I think its the Marine Corps fault for embedding such standards into my small cranial!
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now or I'll shhhhhhhhhh you to death!


Ahhahaha, I knew it. We're one of a kind, PM :nod:
[/quote]

No we're not! Im much more sexier and hotter!









I win! So shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> No we're not! Im much more sexier and hotter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhahaha - that's what Fat Bastard says, too!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> No we're not! Im much more sexier and hotter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhahaha - that's what Fat Bastard says, too!








[/quote]

You know what else fat bastard says?

I shhhhhhhhhhhhh pieces of corn bigger than you!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what else fat bastard says?
> 
> I shhhhhhhhhhhhh pieces of corn bigger than you!
> 
> ...


So you're gonna EAT ME, aren't ya?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh my. this has turned into one of those 'my penis is bigger than yours' kind of things hasn't it?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh my. this has turned into one of those 'my penis is bigger than yours' kind of things hasn't it?


Yes ma'am!
...and you know what else? Your feet smells!











> So you're gonna EAT ME, aren't ya!


Not unless you're gonna make me shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolddddD!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey? The Marine Corps put that in your head? What wars has the US won!!!??? WWI + WWII- with help. Vietnam? Nope. Korea? BEcause Canada was there. Somolia? Nope. Rwanada (oops!). War of 1812? Well 3-1 casualty rate, then gettin your ass whooped in Niagara by a bunch of Canadians isnt much of a victory!

Lmao, eat your heart out Exodus!


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

canada has an army? pics?

i found a mountie training video though- mountie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey? The Marine Corps put that in your head? What wars has the US won!!!??? WWI + WWII- with help. Vietnam? Nope. Korea? BEcause Canada was there. Somolia? Nope. Rwanada (oops!). War of 1812? Well 3-1 casualty rate, then gettin your ass whooped in Niagara by a bunch of Canadians isnt much of a victory!
> 
> Lmao, eat your heart out Exodus!


Huh?

Well, since you put it that way........lets see.......

Revolutionary War....We were getting man-handleded in the beginning, but then we got smart and started taking cover and fighting with guerrila-tactics...Result...United States of America

War of 1812....The british REALLY wanted america back so they invaded, we fought back because we didnt want to become part of the British Empire

Banana Wars....Fighting in South America.....we went in, and kicked ass!

Spanish-American War.....Lets see, We wanted Texas; Mexico wanted Texas...We invaded soo far into Mexico that by the time we knocked on Mexico Cities doorstep, Mexico realized that we kicked their asses and till this day are still crossing our borders to invade our country to reclaim texas :laugh:

World War 1....We didn't want to get involved, it was suppose to be between the British and the Austria-Hungary-Ottoman empire....They sunk our cruise-supply liner...we got mangry, mobilized went in and kicked ass

World War 2....Again, we didn't want to get involved...but Hitler started getting overzealous and sent Uboats into our waters, started provoking us....Then Japan decided to bomb us...We got mangry and started a war on two fronts....Pacific and European theatre....Put it this way....The Marines OWNED the pacific theatre after we started the island hopping campaign!

Korea....Communism was rampant, we got scared. After N. Korea went commie, it really hit home, they invaded south Korea...We didnt want the spread of communism so we went in. From what I remember from Marine Corps history, we pushed the Koreans all the way past the 38th parallel...then we let the army took over and well you know the rest...BAM...DMZ!

Vietnam....The only conflict that America didn't win! Why? because we had no support! We sent a good 170000 men over there to fight back communism, look at vietnam today! 50 years later, they're going from communism to communist capitalism!

Bosnia....We took down Milosivic, what more do you want?

Iraq....Saddam invaded Kuwait...We pushed him back and made him stay in his own country

Afghanistan.....They bombed our home....What, did you want us to sit back and watch them bomb more of our home? We leveled the mountains of Afghanistan and took out most of Al-queda....now the Afghani are mostly happy...

Iraq 2......Hmmmm......touchy.....I'll just leave it at "we drove saddam to hide in a goddamn hole"

.........Now that the brief summary of Americas war has been said....lets see Canada.........

0....except for the french and indian war....I dont remember much of that because it sucked!

In conclusion....Every war that America has been apart of, has been a deciding fact. Every war that we took part in, victory was guaranteed. Every war that Canada has been in, well.....hm......uh.....Lets just say you guys send in only a few people...not enough to change the course of history.....unless you invade greenland and take it away from the Norweigans!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> oh my. this has turned into one of those 'my penis is bigger than yours' kind of things hasn't it?


Damn Tink,


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Hey? The Marine Corps put that in your head? What wars has the US won!!!??? WWI + WWII- with help. Vietnam? Nope. Korea? BEcause Canada was there. Somolia? Nope. Rwanada (oops!). War of 1812? Well 3-1 casualty rate, then gettin your ass whooped in Niagara by a bunch of Canadians isnt much of a victory!
> 
> Lmao, eat your heart out Exodus!


Huh?

Well, since you put it that way........lets see.......

Revolutionary War....We were getting man-handleded in the beginning, but then we got smart and started taking cover and fighting with guerrila-tactics...Result...United States of America

War of 1812....The british REALLY wanted america back so they invaded, we fought back because we didnt want to become part of the British Empire

Banana Wars....Fighting in South America.....we went in, and kicked ass!

Spanish-American War.....Lets see, We wanted Texas; Mexico wanted Texas...We invaded soo far into Mexico that by the time we knocked on Mexico Cities doorstep, Mexico realized that we kicked their asses and till this day are still crossing our borders to invade our country to reclaim texas :laugh:

World War 1....We didn't want to get involved, it was suppose to be between the British and the Austria-Hungary-Ottoman empire....They sunk our cruise-supply liner...we got mangry, mobilized went in and kicked ass

World War 2....Again, we didn't want to get involved...but Hitler started getting overzealous and sent Uboats into our waters, started provoking us....Then Japan decided to bomb us...We got mangry and started a war on two fronts....Pacific and European theatre....Put it this way....The Marines OWNED the pacific theatre after we started the island hopping campaign!

Korea....Communism was rampant, we got scared. After N. Korea went commie, it really hit home, they invaded south Korea...We didnt want the spread of communism so we went in. From what I remember from Marine Corps history, we pushed the Koreans all the way past the 38th parallel...then we let the army took over and well you know the rest...BAM...DMZ!

Vietnam....The only conflict that America didn't win! Why? because we had no support! We sent a good 170000 men over there to fight back communism, look at vietnam today! 50 years later, they're going from communism to communist capitalism!

Bosnia....We took down Milosivic, what more do you want?

Iraq....Saddam invaded Kuwait...We pushed him back and made him stay in his own country

Afghanistan.....They bombed our home....What, did you want us to sit back and watch them bomb more of our home? We leveled the mountains of Afghanistan and took out most of Al-queda....now the Afghani are mostly happy...

Iraq 2......Hmmmm......touchy.....I'll just leave it at "we drove saddam to hide in a goddamn hole"

.........Now that the brief summary of Americas war has been said....lets see Canada.........

0....except for the french and indian war....I dont remember much of that because it sucked!

In conclusion....Every war that America has been apart of, has been a deciding fact. Every war that we took part in, victory was guaranteed. Every war that Canada has been in, well.....hm......uh.....Lets just say you guys send in only a few people...not enough to change the course of history.....unless you invade greenland and take it away from the Norweigans!








[/quote]








Im goin to burn down your whitehouse for fun...again!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im goin to burn down your whitehouse for fun...again!



















Fine then, I guess we'll just have to smuggle more medication across your borders into ours AND steal all your canadian women to put them on our TV shows!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im goin to burn down your whitehouse for fun...again!


:laugh:









Fine then, I guess we'll just have to smuggle more medication across your borders into ours AND steal all your canadian women to put them on our TV shows!
[/quote]










Im goin to get fiz to bizatch slap you!

Curly fry included.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Im goin to burn down your whitehouse for fun...again!


:laugh:









Fine then, I guess we'll just have to smuggle more medication across your borders into ours AND steal all your canadian women to put them on our TV shows!
[/quote]

Hell no, man !!!!! I don't want to see Celine Dion (or Alanis Morrisette for that matter) on my TV !


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ok , Out of all those Fat , Buttaface , Girls only one of them is good .


i agree they are all buttafaces....i dont like frats either....i think they are for queers....just my opinion....umass amherst #1


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

joka711 said:


> Ok , Out of all those Fat , Buttaface , Girls only one of them is good .


i agree they are all buttafaces....i dont like frats either....i think they are for queers....just my opinion....umass amherst #1
[/quote]

sounds like someone didnt get a bid









either way you revived the worst thread ever and in all seriousness it isnt a bad thing becuase 20 more odd/amusing replies will follow this tomorrow as it is the thread that will never die!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im goin to get fiz to bizatch slap you!
> 
> Curly fry included.


Oh no....you've now gone past the line...In fact, you've stepped over the line you habitual line-stepper!

Im gonna round up Rockers, Fish_pimps, and quikshots howdy-doody gang and have them do a drive by on your ass, and then Im gonna have their thuggaby-like homeboys jump you and kick you in the ankles! You will die a horrible-horrible .45-look-a-like water gun death!

....why, cuz we's gangstaa' nugg'a!


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

after reading a couple of posts in the "Introduce Yourself" piranha fury newborn!!!, thread, i thought it would only be fair to bring up the only other thread i could think that could compare to it in sadness.

that toga party looks lame


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

frats are f*cking lame. My girlfriend belongs to a sorority and I hate it when she goes to frat parties. The guys act like animals. I went with her once and left ten minutes later because it was like a beer swimming pool and smoked like a chimney. Some people might think that shits fun but im planning on living a healthy life. Not one that im going to need a new liver by the time im 25.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> frats are f*cking lame. My girlfriend belongs to a sorority and I hate it when she goes to frat parties. The guys act like animals. I went with her once and left ten minutes later because it was like a beer swimming pool and smoked like a chimney. Some people might think that shits fun but im planning on living a healthy life. Not one that im going to need a new liver by the time im 25.


I think you're just pissed off because your girlfriend goes on over to the fraternity... She wouldn't do it if she didn't have a good time, and from personal experience, I dont know a single girl who has been over to my fraternity more than twice, who has a boyfriend SOMEWHERE ELSE, that didn't cheat on him. She's having a good time, man. You know it, I know it, they all know it. Nobody ever smokes inside my fraternity, and besides a few select guys who drink all the time (who you will find in the dorms, apartments, or ANYWHERE ELSE) most the guys just drink on weekends or Thursdays (Every single bar runs the best specials on thursdays). If you ever spent more than 10 minutes with a fraternity (And not when they are partying) you would see the guys helping each other out with classes and homework, doing philanthropy, hanging out like anyone else, etc. The benefit is that whenever you DO want to release and have some fun, you don't have to track down a party, because the women come to us.


----------

